
Show HN: GdbShellPipe – Pipe output of gdb commands to shell - hq6
https://github.com/hq6/GdbShellPipe
======
xvilka
Similar thing is available within radare2 [1] too, it is available as a small
library for different languages and called r2pipe [2].

[1]
[https://github.com/radareorg/radare2](https://github.com/radareorg/radare2)

[2]
[https://radare.gitbooks.io/radare2book/content/](https://radare.gitbooks.io/radare2book/content/)

------
jolmg
I didn't understand the example in the README. There is no "main" in those
lines, so why did grep output them?

~~~
monocasa
I think they meant to type

    
    
      (gdb) shell-pipe disas | grep mov

~~~
as-j
Must be because it doesn’t make sense otherwise...I submitted a PR to fix it.

~~~
hq6
Thank you for the PR! That error was the result of copy-pasting output and
typing the command manually.

------
wazari972
nice and easy ! I remember that the piping functionality was discussed in GDB
mailing list long ago, but I guess it never got accepted!

it would have allowed writing

    
    
        (gdb) disas | grep mov
    

instead of

    
    
        (gdb) shell-pipe disas | grep mov

